# egr solenoid or purge valve ??



## soulrocket (Nov 20, 2006)

my car dosen't suck, ..... no really here me out ! My 96 A6 with the awesome ( ha..ha ) monster engine (2.8) has a problem with the EGR valve. I got the message from my friendly OBD that it didn't have suffeciant flow. Well, tests prove that the EGR is fine, it's this little buzzing solenoid that regulates vacum to the EGR that is faulty. It's located under the mass air flow sensor. Is this a common faulty part with these cars, and who makes this part, and what is the proper name of it, and where can I get one from ? ( Besides the Audi dealer .... thank you very much )


----------



## mezz4prez (May 9, 2004)

*Re: egr solenoid or purge valve ?? (soulrocket)*

I am having the same proplem in my '96 A6. Let me know what you find out. I was going to throw a new EGR at it, but I'm not sure that will solve the problem.


----------



## mezz4prez (May 9, 2004)

*Re: egr solenoid or purge valve ?? (mezz4prez)*

I'll let you know what I find out as well


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: egr solenoid or purge valve ?? (soulrocket)*

are you sure the code doesn't read "insufficient flow?" Both of your cars should be 12 valve 6 cylinders which that code is coomon on. You will need to remove the air intake plenum from the throttle body, remove the throttle body, remove the EGR valve, and then clean the port in the intake manifold that runs to the throttle body and replace both gaskets. 
You probably will not see the hole due to it being plugged up with carbon deposits so you'll need to feel around with a pick tool untill you find it. Then you will need something to reem the port all the way to where the egr port is. An old throttle body cable or bike hand brake cable will work out to reem the passageway. I also use some brake parts cleaner to spray through the hole just to make sure I got everything out.
hope that helps


----------



## soulrocket (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: egr solenoid or purge valve ?? (MFZERO)*

Well thanks for that info, and yes you are right the code does say insufficient flow. But correct me if I'm wrong. I checked that valve that controls the vacuum to the EGR valve, and it didn't create any vacuum pull at all. I reved the engine between 2500-4000 rpm and no vacuum registered at the outlet of that solenoid, but when I hooked up my vacuum pump to the line you could hear the engine bog as the valve opened ( at idle ) Wouldn't this tell me that the EGR valve is good, but the selenoid that controls it is faulty. And as far as pulling the throdle body off , ( swallow ) could you be more specific with what to do. It sounds reeeeeeeal involved.
thanks


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: egr solenoid or purge valve ?? (soulrocket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Article By: ARK* »_








First you need to get two gaskets from your http://www.carpartconnection.com. One is between the EGR valve and the intake manifold. The other is between the Throttle body and the intake manifold. Find yourself a 7/8 inch FLARENUT open-end wrench (SEARS). Make sure you know your radio code, as the battery may have to be removed for easier access. 
Part Numbers:
TB Gasket: 078 133 073 
EGR Gasket: 026 131 54 
1) Remove the plastic battery cover. Using the 7/8 flarenut wrench, squeeze your arm past the ABS unit, and loosen the flarenut connecting the end of the EGR tube to the rear of the drivers side exhaust manifold. Remove the battery if you need more reach-in room. This is the hardest part of the whole operation. 
2) Remove the plastic engine cover, remove the MAF to throttle body duct black rubber duct tube (loosen the two hose clamps). 
3) Remove the black plastic throttle body duct: One hose clamp for the breather tube (drivers side), one squeeze-to-remove breather tube to the passenger side valve cover, and one vacuum line on the rear. Remove the two 10MM (11?) bolts on top, and then pull the duct off, by pushing it straight back towards the firewall. Careful not to lose the rubber bushings on the two guide pins! 
4) Disconnect the cruise vacuum servo (one bolt, one hose, and a twisty (?) pin/wire at the linkage ball joint) 
5) Remove the rearmost drivers side spark plug wire, and unplug the rearmost fuel injector (depress the wire spring, and pull straight off) for maximum access. Also, similarly unplug the square and rectangular plugs just rearward, mounted to a metal bracket, facing straight up. 
6) Remove the two 10mm (11?) bolts which hold the EGR valve to the intake manifold. Use a 1/4 inch drive ratchet and short extension for the front bolt, and a universal swivel for the rear. 
7) Pull the EGR valve off the intake manifold, and wiggle back and forth until the pipe to exhaust manifold comes loose. Now just set the EGR valve to the side, to gain access to the passage hole on the intake manifold. 
8) Remove the blue vacuum line, and the two TORX head screws which hold the intake manifold changeover vacuum servo to the manifold. I did not pop the linkage ball off, just let it the servo hang. 
9) Remove the 4 hex socket head bolts ("Allen key") which hold the throttle body to the intake manifold. If you want to remove the throttle body (for cleaning), disconnect the throttle position sensor plug, throttle cable (two clips), vacuum hose on the right side, and evap hose on the left side (clamp). Otherwise, you could just let the throttle body hang against the firewall. (Amazing how small the "Primary" throttle butterfly is!!) 
10) The plugged EGR passage is now visible (!?). It is located on the intake manifold "floor" just behind the location of the smaller primary throttle butterfly was located. It is probably just a darker black circle, about the diameter of a pencil eraser. 
11) Clean it out with a sharp instrument. Use a shop vac to try to suck up the carbon debris. Then clean the rest of the passage, which makes a 90-degree turn, and runs to the now exposed EGR valve hole. I used a foot long piece of aircraft/bicycle cable, attached to my cordless drill, as sort of a power-cleaning snake. 
12) Reverse everything, and put it back together. Double check that you have not forgotten to reconnect any hoses, connectors, spark plug wires, vacuum lines... 
Reset the computer by leaving the battery disconnected for 15 minutes. I did not use any gasket sealing compounds. 
13) Enjoy code free, ping free motoring for another 80K miles!


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: egr solenoid or purge valve ?? (MFZERO)*

Dude.
Nice post!


----------



## mezz4prez (May 9, 2004)

*Re: egr solenoid or purge valve ?? (Sepp)*

My EGR valve opens and closes like it was new. It must be the solenoid - it clicks, but it doesn't mean it is functioning correctly. I called my mechanic and he said that if my EGR valve opened and closed that easy that I would be wasting my time replacing the gaskets and cleaning out the carbon build up. He said he could tell me for sure what it was for $120-$180. I might look for a solenoid online and see what happens. I guess the TB and EGR gaskets are only like $8 and I alread have parts cleaner. Let me know what happens.


----------



## soulrocket (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: egr solenoid or purge valve ?? (MFZERO)*

Hey, thanks for the helpful information . I pulled the throttle body, and the EGR valve off over the thanksgiving holiday. There was some gummy oil deposits in the hole but no real carbon build up, I used brake cleaner and some compressed air to clean everything out. Hopefully this will take care of everything, as to I've only put about 20 miles on the care so the OBD hasn't run it's full cycle yet . I'll inform you if my " light " pops back on.
Again thanks, and is there a way to test that egr solenoid to tell if it is bad?


----------



## soulrocket (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: egr solenoid or purge valve ?? (soulrocket)*

Coming home today...... guess what happened.......freak'n " check engine " light popped on. Got home checked the code,.... guess what.................. "insufficient flow " . Must be the solenoid, cause I know the port hole for the egr valve is clean and free of deposits........ Ain't Audis' fun :


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: egr solenoid or purge valve ?? (soulrocket)*








well, I stand corrected then







at least you know it's clean now tho. good luck with the solenoid







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

